# US Passport FEES(Does not effect adult renewals)



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Seal with white background
United States Embassy Manila, Philippines
Message for U.S. Citizens: Passport Execution Fee Increase
March 19, 2018



Effective April 2, 2018, the passport execution fee will increase by $10. The $10 execution fee increase applies to U.S. passport applicants using the DS-11 form including: first-time applicants over age 16, children under age 16, and applicants who reapply after reporting their previous passport lost or stolen.

The $10 fee increase does not apply to adults eligible to renew their passport using the DS-82 form. The Department of State published a Final Rule confirming this fee change on January 31, 2018.

For questions, please contact us at [email protected].

Chuck


----------

